# From NH.. Looking to be a Mass cop



## HPD46

First of all, im new and this is my first post! im not sure if this is the correct place for it or not so go easy on me...

Currently I'm 21 years old, will be 22 in July of this year. I have an Associate's Degree in Criminal justice, and am working full-time in NH as a public safety dispatcher (police/fire/ambulance) at a regional dispatch center (63 agencies, 28 towns). My life long goal is to become a Mass State Trooper or a Boston Police Officer, since those two options are kind of out of reach being so young and no Police Officer Certification, or Military experience, I'm looking to just get on as a police officer in Mass. I'm a good kid, grew up wanting to be a police officer my whole life, and look up to my father who is currently a Police Chief in New Hampshire. I know, like anywhere, just apply and see what happens, but I am also aware that politics come into play a little more often in the state of MA than they do in NH. I guess i'm looking for some guidance, pointers, or advice anyone can give to lead me on the right track. I'm thinking since I don't live in MA, a NON civil service department is going to be easier to get hired at than a civil service department. Currently, Massport in East Boston at Logan Airport is hiring dispatchers, to which i have applied for the second time. The first time I heard nothing back. Thank you very much in advance for any of the help you guys have to offer!


----------



## Irishpride

HPD46 said:


> First of all, im new and this is my first post! im not sure if this is the correct place for it or not so go easy on me...
> 
> Currently I'm 21 years old, will be 22 in July of this year. I have an Associate's Degree in Criminal justice, and am working full-time in NH as a public safety dispatcher (police/fire/ambulance) at a regional dispatch center (63 agencies, 28 towns). My life long goal is to become a Mass State Trooper or a Boston Police Officer, since those two options are kind of out of reach being so young and no Police Officer Certification, or Military experience, I'm looking to just get on as a police officer in Mass. I'm a good kid, grew up wanting to be a police officer my whole life, and look up to my father who is currently a Police Chief in New Hampshire. I know, like anywhere, just apply and see what happens, but I am also aware that politics come into play a little more often in the state of MA than they do in NH. I guess i'm looking for some guidance, pointers, or advice anyone can give to lead me on the right track. I'm thinking since I don't live in MA, a NON civil service department is going to be easier to get hired at than a civil service department. Currently, Massport in East Boston at Logan Airport is hiring dispatchers, to which i have applied for the second time. The first time I heard nothing back. Thank you very much in advance for any of the help you guys have to offer!


move to a large city in MA, live there for a least a year, take the CS exam and wait, and then wait some more. Get a BA, in this job market an AS is the new high school diploma. Look at the military, but dont enlist just because you want to be a cop, enlist because you want to serve. A lot of non CS departments lately are only posting jobs for applicants with the f/t academy so that's a tough way to go in this economy (they can be real selective). Also try to get your foot in the door as an Auxiliary, Reserve, or Dispatcher in a non CS town in MA then work your way up. Other than that all I can say is take a number and get in the long line and remember patience and determination are key.


----------



## Deuce

Use the search button, this topic has been raised ad nauseam.. My advice: stay in NH, this state sucks..


----------



## HPD46

thanks guys, whats appealing to me is the closeness and brotherhood that is present in MA law enforcement.


----------



## Harley387

Well....err....ummm......we do see our share of backstabbing cunts here.


----------



## HPD46

ha, yea im sure everwhere has them


----------



## cc3915

HPD46 said:


> seems like alot of the cops around here only care about themselves and dont have the team attitude you guys do in MA..


Oh yeah, like Greenland PD and all the NH Seacoast PD's? The NHSP, Manchester and Concord? You're only 21. Keep your pie hole shut and stop talking smack about officers that were most likely on the job when you were still shitting in diapers. Fucking kids like you crack me up.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

"I'm looking to JUST get on as a Police Officer in Mass." WTF!


----------



## HPD46

yea, im nowhere near the seacost... that would be by the MA border.. which is exactly what im talking about. the more south you go the better it is it seems. but thanks for the insult.


----------



## cc3915

HPD46 said:


> yea, im nowhere near the seacost... that would be by the MA border.. which is exactly what im talking about. the more south you go the better it is it seems. but thanks for the insult.


You're welcome and it was richly deserved. Don't think you can come on here and suck up to the cops in Mass. by demeaning the cops from NH or from any other state. We are all brothers and sisters in blue, so I'll repeat myself. Shut your fucking pie hole and grow up!


----------



## HPD46

I fixed the post, I wasnt trying to demean or suck up to anyone, thats my fault, and i mispoke. i'm sorry.


----------



## cc3915

HPD46 said:


> I fixed the post, I wasnt trying to demean or suck up to anyone, thats my fault, and i mispoke. i'm sorry.


Very good. Carry on.


----------



## USAF286

HPD46 said:


> First of all, im new and this is my first post! im not sure if this is the correct place for it or not so go easy on me...
> 
> Currently I'm 21 years old, will be 22 in July of this year. I have an Associate's Degree in Criminal justice, and am working full-time in NH as a public safety dispatcher (police/fire/ambulance) at a regional dispatch center (63 agencies, 28 towns). My life long goal is to become a Mass State Trooper or a Boston Police Officer, since those two options are kind of out of reach being so young and no Police Officer Certification, or Military experience, I'm looking to just get on as a police officer in Mass. I'm a good kid, grew up wanting to be a police officer my whole life, and look up to my father who is currently a Police Chief in New Hampshire. I know, like anywhere, just apply and see what happens, but I am also aware that politics come into play a little more often in the state of MA than they do in NH. I guess i'm looking for some guidance, pointers, or advice anyone can give to lead me on the right track. I'm thinking since I don't live in MA, a NON civil service department is going to be easier to get hired at than a civil service department. Currently, Massport in East Boston at Logan Airport is hiring dispatchers, to which i have applied for the second time. The first time I heard nothing back. Thank you very much in advance for any of the help you guys have to offer!


The line starts behind me!!!


----------



## HPD46

LawMan3 said:


> Thinking before speaking is imperative, especially as a LEO. Take it as a lesson learned and drive on. Remember, you have two ears and one mouth so you can listen twice as much as you speak...


lesson learned


----------



## cja1987

HPD46 said:


> yea, im nowhere near the seacost... that would be by the MA border.. which is exactly what im talking about. *the more south you go the better it is it seems.* but thanks for the insult.


*Not a MA police officer, I'm a reserve far from New England*

I'm from MA and lived in NH for 4 years. I mean this in the nicest way possible but I seriously question your sanity if you want to leave NH for MA. Do you know anything about how corrupt MA is and how much politics come into play and can seriously get in the way of you doing your job effectively? Do you know about our governor? Not a friend of police and the only time he opens his mouth is to advocate for DL's for illegals, food stamps, EBT cards, etc. The kind of people who make an officers job the hardest.

I could go on forever about negatives in MA but I'll leave it at that. Incredibly liberal, corrupt, "do you know who I am" and our government would advocate for most criminals before they would advocate for a police officer. You have alot to learn about the illustrious Bay State, it seems.

If you are going to take the plunge and move to someplace like MA and try to get on, you should have better reasons than what you perceive as "closer knit departments". Do you really know much about MA at all? What experiences have you had that tells you this or are you just guessing. You mention Boston PD but its clear you have pretty much done no research. You will need to establish Boston residency which is going to cost extreme amounts of money and I believe you have to be through the process before your 25th birthday. That does not leave much time at the pace things work around here. You also sound like you are from a decent ways north in NH which means you probably have even less of a clue about the culture here. The grass always seems greener on the other side, especially at your age. As you get older, you will realize that its not.

Is there something wrong with NHSP or a local town up there? You seem to have some hard quals (some CJ education at least) and maybe some kind of in (Dad) so why not look into jobs up there? Spare the BS about MA being closer knit among cops, etc. People are pretty much the same wherever you go, every dept in every state probably most resembles the cliche "different but the same". Sounds stupid but its true. Maybe the pay is not quite as good and maybe the details a bit less common up in NH but its still a decent paying state compared to its 2 northern New England Neighbors (ME/VT) and you are not paying the otlandish taxes/cost of living in MA. Pretty much a wash when it comes down to it and you have none of the stress of living in that hellhole called Massachusetts. Patrol the forests and rolling hills of your beautiful state, there is plenty going on up there to keep depts busy, the people are pretty nice and Ive never talked to an officer up there that did not have more good than bad to say about all aspects of his job.


----------



## HPD46

that seems to be the consensus on MA in this thread. Could i get a job in NH? sure, I already work for a police department and I'd have a decent chance of getting hired if i applied next time there was an opening. I've just always wanted to be a Boston Cop or MA State Trooper, but also realize these goals are going to be hard to reach. I appreciate all the comments guys,


----------



## 263FPD

HPD46 said:


> thanks guys, whats appealing to me is the closeness and brotherhood that is present in MA law enforcement.


You have no idea, do you? This brotherhood thing isn't any greater or any lesser in MA or any other states.

There are people on this job that wouldn't piss on you if you were on fire. Brotherhood? Yeah, there's brotherhood. But as it was stated, there are more then a fair share of backstabbing bastards. DO NOT come in to this job with an idea that it's something it's not. You will be setting yourself up for a huge disappointment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

A-Hole, when you say I want to be a BPD cop or MSP but I would settle just to be a Mass Cop it insults most Police Officers in Mass. Then post it on a site called MASSCOPS not MSP or BPD cops, think about it fucktard!


----------



## USAF286

cja1987 said:


> *Not a MA police officer, I'm a reserve far from New England*
> 
> I'm from MA and lived in NH for 4 years. I mean this in the nicest way possible but I seriously question your sanity if you want to leave NH for MA. Do you know anything about how corrupt MA is and how much politics come into play and can seriously get in the way of you doing your job effectively? Do you know about our governor? Not a friend of police and the only time he opens his mouth is to advocate for DL's for illegals, food stamps, EBT cards, etc. The kind of people who make an officers job the hardest.
> 
> I could go on forever about negatives in MA but I'll leave it at that. Incredibly liberal, corrupt, "do you know who I am" and our government would advocate for most criminals before they would advocate for a police officer. You have alot to learn about the illustrious Bay State, it seems.
> 
> If you are going to take the plunge and move to someplace like MA and try to get on, you should have better reasons than what you perceive as "closer knit departments". Do you really know much about MA at all? What experiences have you had that tells you this or are you just guessing. You mention Boston PD but its clear you have pretty much done no research. You will need to establish Boston residency which is going to cost extreme amounts of money and I believe you have to be through the process before your 25th birthday. That does not leave much time at the pace things work around here. You also sound like you are from a decent ways north in NH which means you probably have even less of a clue about the culture here. The grass always seems greener on the other side, especially at your age. As you get older, you will realize that its not.
> 
> Is there something wrong with NHSP or a local town up there? You seem to have some hard quals (some CJ education at least) and maybe some kind of in (Dad) so why not look into jobs up there? Spare the BS about MA being closer knit among cops, etc. People are pretty much the same wherever you go, every dept in every state probably most resembles the cliche "different but the same". Sounds stupid but its true. Maybe the pay is not quite as good and maybe the details a bit less common up in NH but its still a decent paying state compared to its 2 northern New England Neighbors (ME/VT) and you are not paying the otlandish taxes/cost of living in MA. Pretty much a wash when it comes down to it and you have none of the stress of living in that hellhole called Massachusetts. Patrol the forests and rolling hills of your beautiful state, there is plenty going on up there to keep depts busy, the people are pretty nice and Ive never talked to an officer up there that did not have more good than bad to say about all aspects of his job.


+1, I'ved lived in MA for 23 years and ALL I wanted to due was be a LEO in MA. Did the whole bachelors in CJ thing and joined the military because I've always wanted to and it's good for you. However, after living outside of MA for 3+ years now and doing research on other surrounding states in New England, they do have a lot to offer. MA is still my number one choice and it will continue to be but I WILL be applying elsewhere. I will have a hard time getting on in MA (ask any member here) with a 4 yr degree, vet status, clean record, perfect PT score and a TS clearance. HPD46 I'm just sharing my research and few years age wisdom with you and I wish you the best of luck of pursuing your goal. You're young enough to get on somewhere in NH and possibly gain a few years experience up there and then try for MA. Hell, you may love working in NH and just stay!


----------



## HPD46

BLUE BLOOD said:


> A-Hole, when you say I want to be a BPD cop or MSP but I would settle just to be a Mass Cop it insults most Police Officers in Mass. Then post it on a site called MASSCOPS not MSP or BPD cops, think about it fucktard!


ok FUCK YOU. thats not what im saying at all, im telling you that I would rather work for MA than NH, and my ultimate goal would be to work for Boston or MSP. do you have any goals? are you at your dream department? if so then you shit all over the other MA departments? grow the fuck up, im not insulting any department, everyone has their own goals.


----------



## HPD46

USAF286 said:


> +1, I'ved lived in MA for 23 years and ALL I wanted to due was be a LEO in MA. Did the whole bachelors in CJ thing and joined the military because I've always wanted to and it's good for you. However, after living outside of MA for 3+ years now and doing research on other surrounding states in New England, they do have a lot to offer. MA is still my number one choice and it will continue to be but I WILL be applying elsewhere. I will have a hard time getting on in MA (ask any member here) with a 4 yr degree, vet status, clean record, perfect PT score and a TS clearance. HPD46 I'm just sharing my research and few years age wisdom with you and I wish you the best of luck of pursuing your goal. You're young enough to get on somewhere in NH and possibly gain a few years experience up there and then try for MA. Hell, you may love working in NH and just stay!


haha thanks man i appreciate all the advice! Nothing worth working for is easy..


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Asshole I have been a Police Officer almost as long as you have been breathing shut the fuck up and go suck daddies tit and work for him. I have met my goals, you come on a public website and insult the people you claim you want to be part of. Who needs to grow up. Now go to timeout and think about it.


----------



## HPD46

"DOING BAD THINGS TO BAD PEOPLE" - who needs to grow up? im not insulting people i want to be a part of. i told a guy who is a dick to go fuck himself after he continues to call me names.


----------



## USAF286




----------



## cja1987

HPD46 said:


> ok FUCK YOU. thats not what im saying at all, im telling you that I would rather work for MA than NH, and my ultimate goal would be to work for Boston or MSP. do you have any goals? are you at your dream department? if so then you shit all over the other MA departments? grow the fuck up, im not insulting any department, everyone has their own goals.


Now you are really sounding like an entitled idiot who was handed a public safety job by daddy, is 21 years old and thinks he knows it all. I dont post much/at all but this is not the way to ingratiate yourself to people here. You are going to come on here and say fuck you to guys? You dont even know who the hell you are talking to. You did come across as arrogant when you said "Id be happy just (as in merely) being a (lowly) police officer in MA. Even if its not what you meant, you need to learn to choose your words better.

Yes you can have goals but you are pretty much admitting indirectly that you have not even researched them very well. Then you come on to MASS cops in a section related to getting on the job in a state you seem to have this ungodly love for and then you are going to talk down to members and tell people to fuck off.

Again, you are sounding like an entitled little kid who is "past" hicktown NH, thinks he knows it all and wants to shoot straight to the big leagues. Not saying MA is the big leagues and NH is inferior by any stretch nor is that true, just conveying your attitude.

Best advice: Be polite, open your ears and SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!


----------



## Guest

HPD46 said:


> that seems to be the consensus on MA in this thread. Could i get a job in NH? sure, I already work for a police department and I'd have a decent chance of getting hired if i applied next time there was an opening. I've just always wanted to be a Boston Cop or MA State Trooper, but also realize these goals are going to be hard to reach. I appreciate all the comments guys,


Want a nice LE challenge and experience? Join the RCMP.

http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/recruiting-recrutement/rm-mr/rm-mr-eng.htm


----------



## HPD46

Right Wing Liberal said:


> Want a nice LE challenge and experience? Join the RCMP.
> 
> http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/recruiting-recrutement/rm-mr/rm-mr-eng.htm


yea that would be fun, unfortunately im no expert when it comes to the french language lol


----------



## USAF286

Right Wing Liberal said:


> Want a nice LE challenge and experience? Join the RCMP.
> 
> http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/recruiting-recrutement/rm-mr/rm-mr-eng.htm


You may get a nice partner!!


----------



## cc3915

I should have known.


----------

